# Masteron Enanthate?



## Justinbro (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about an enanthate blend and wondering what Masteron Enanthate is favored?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jun 18, 2011)

they are to me all the same. get and start pinning at least 500mg per week


----------



## BigBird (Jun 19, 2011)

I read somewhere a long time ago that Masteron's capabilities are best utilized in its short ester form i.e. Propionate.  There may not be any validity to this so take it with a grain of salt.  I'm running the Mast Prop currently right now startnig the 3rd week.  Pinning 150mg EOD.  It is very impressive stuff.  First time using Mast ever and it wil not be the last.  It's the DP flavor.  Certainly helping me to retain any and all musculature whiel in a calorie-depleted cutting cycle.  Good luck.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jun 19, 2011)

ive used mast E.....works all the same......love the stuff


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2011)

Drool mast enth

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Renegade Labs (Jun 19, 2011)

Im a big fan of mast prop myself.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2011)

Do NOT use blends.  They are too difficult to adjust on the fly and most are underdosed.  That being said mast prop is more powerful mg vs. mg.  Good luck.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 20, 2011)

CT said:


> Do NOT use blends. They are too difficult to adjust on the fly and most are underdosed. That being said mast prop is more powerful mg vs. mg. Good luck.


 

I knew there was a reason Mast Prop takes the cake.  Obviously it must be that the Propionate ester of anything is stronger mg per mg than a heavier ester such as Enanthate.  Yeahhhhhh Boyyyyyyy!!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I knew there was a reason Mast Prop takes the cake. Obviously it *must be that the Propionate ester of anything is stronger mg per mg than a heavier ester such as Enanthate*. Yeahhhhhh Boyyyyyyy!!


 

For most that is the case.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 20, 2011)

CT said:


> Do NOT use blends.  They are too difficult to adjust on the fly and most are underdosed.  That being said mast prop is more powerful mg vs. mg.  Good luck.



I agree but prop is such a pain it would be better to have no ester. The difference between prop and en is only 11%, so just have to do the math to get the same results.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> I agree but prop is such a pain it would be better to have no ester. The difference between prop and en is only 11%, so just have to do the math to get the same results.


 

Just cut it and be done.  That math would be true if only math were the only factor.  They are both dosed different in more than one way.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 21, 2011)

The Mast Prop is smooth and painless.  At least this is the case with the brand I'm currently using.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 21, 2011)

CT said:


> Just cut it and be done.  That math would be true if only math were the only factor.  They are both dosed different in more than one way.



another draw back with prop is its 100mg/ml and I front load 2g.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Frontload 2g's is stupid IMO.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> another draw back with prop is its 100mg/ml and I front load 2g.


 

You frontload 2g of E or prop?


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 21, 2011)

ct said:


> you frontload 2g of e or prop?


e, if I were to do prop I would frontload 1g and 10ml of prop is nothin nice.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 21, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Frontload 2g's is stupid IMO.


your post is stupid. I can back my shit up with more references than you can spell.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 21, 2011)

why would you frontload with prop ?  it kicks in so fast


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 21, 2011)

1. You don't frontload short esters.
2. Frontloading is done by running 2x your weekly dose for the first two weeks. This brings blood concentrations right up to where they would level off weeks later by just running your standard weekly dose (this is true for enanthate esters). 

The best thing about masteron is its anti estrogen properties IMO. If you're gonna use it like that then running it at 1000mg/week isn't unreasonable. It works well to combat tren and deca sides. Run it higher than either tren or deca and youll be good.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 22, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> your post is stupid. I can back my shit up with more references than you can spell.


 
Please be my guest.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 22, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> why would you frontload with prop ? it kicks in so fast


 


UA_Iron said:


> 1. You don't frontload short esters.
> 2. Frontloading is done by running 2x your weekly dose for the first two weeks. This brings blood concentrations right up to where they would level off weeks later by just running your standard weekly dose (this is true for enanthate esters).
> 
> The best thing about masteron is its anti estrogen properties IMO. If you're gonna use it like that then running it at 1000mg/week isn't unreasonable. It works well to combat tren and deca sides. Run it higher than either tren or deca and youll be good.


 


SloppyJ said:


> Please be my guest.


 
Frontloading is only done the first week to control the release rate with the half life on the actual test after ester. I like to know exactly what my blood levels are so I do not randomly dose anything. Prop has a half life of 4.5 days and 83% actual test so if I wanted to match my Test Suspension dose of 100mg ED then I would do 4.5x100x2/.83 the first week 10.8ml and 450/.83 E4.5D 5.4ml which which would have a release rate close to 100mg ED. This is why I find Prop and Prop blends useless. The pain from Test Suspension is much less than the days of pain I've had from Prop injections, especially in the quad. So Test Suspension or hg enanthate at 250mg/ml and 72% actual test with a 7 day half life according to Schering are my only options.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 23, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> *Frontloading is only done the first week to control the release rate with the half life on the actual test after ester.* I like to know exactly what my blood levels are so I do not randomly dose anything. Prop has a half life of 4.5 days and 83% actual test so if I wanted to match my Test Suspension dose of 100mg ED then I would do 4.5x100x2/.83 the first week 10.8ml and 450/.83 E4.5D 5.4ml which which would have a release rate close to 100mg ED. This is why I find Prop and Prop blends useless. The pain from Test Suspension is much less than the days of pain I've had from Prop injections, especially in the quad. So Test Suspension or hg enanthate at 250mg/ml and 72% actual test with a 7 day half life according to Schering are my only options.



With the enanthate ester its done 2 weeks. period.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 23, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> With the enanthate ester its done 2 weeks. period.


 
Sieg Heil! I will never front load enanthate for 2 weeks. When I front load 2g Enanthate the first week I have 1g left in 7 days because 1g was released over that 7 days, therefore I only need 1g to bring my blood level back up to 2g and maintain a 1g/week release rate.


----------

